# plastic model of unknown ship



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

This is a plastic model I bought at a toy fair some weeks ago.
It has no name; On the underside of the hull is the ubiquitous "made in Hongkong" ("Hongkong in one word) and a logo consisting of the letter "E" inside a cog wheel inside a kind of laurel wreath.
The silhouette of the ship reminds me of the 1950s, with the streamlined bridge gradually creeping aft and the mix of cranes and derricks. Too early for containers.
The model does not claim to represent any particular ship, but must have been inspired by some contemporary vessel. 
Any ideas which ?
Long shot.
Happy Christmas to all.
G


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

audierne said:


> This is a plastic model I bought at a toy fair some weeks ago.
> It has no name; On the underside of the hull is the ubiquitous "made in Hongkong" ("Hongkong in one word) and a logo consisting of the letter "E" inside a cog wheel inside a kind of laurel wreath.
> The silhouette of the ship reminds me of the 1950s, with the streamlined bridge gradually creeping aft and the mix of cranes and derricks. Too early for containers.
> The model does not claim to represent any particular ship, but must have been inspired by some contemporary vessel.
> ...


hi is it the American Nuke powered Savannah? I have no idea what her deck arrangements were and when she was built.


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

Beat me to the punch Mr Grant, I concur, it looks very like Savannah. Well spotted, I think the bridge structure was the giveaway.


----------



## brooksy (Aug 24, 2009)

Savannah did not have deck cranes.They hung the derricks of strange looking frame work.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Savannah didn't have a chimney either.

John T


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I was given a similar model at a trade show in London about 20 years ago....it didnt have name.

Geoff


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi from memory having piloted SAVANNAH a couple of times when she loaded iron ore in Port Elizabeth she did have a dummy funnel, much like Fred Olsens shaped funnel. Yellow i think with a badge on it


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I saw her in Charleston and didn't think she had a funnel but who knows. Port Elizabeth seems like a long way to go for about 10,000 ton of iron ore ... Was she mainly on a showing the flag exercise?

John T


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

brooksy#4
I know but it is a plastic model made in HK


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Come on Lads even a blind man from Mars can see theres no resemblance to the SAVANNAH never had a raise fo'c'sle, deck cranes, fore mast ,king posts or a raised aft hatch.She looks like Hillerstroms(Home Line) SAMOS/TENOS (HK-Australia) even the colour scheme the same.(Gleam)


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Could be a Monday morning SD14.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Engine Serang said:


> Could be a Monday morning SD14.


(Applause)(Applause)


----------



## rickzek (Aug 28, 2005)

Try looking at sister ships Port Caroline and Port Chalmers built in the 60's .


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Attached:

cargo-deck.jpg (75.2 KB) 
cv-location.jpg (37.2 KB) 
ns_savannah_2008.jpg (99.2 KB)

Greg Hayden


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

Were this model made by Revell, Airfix etc there would be little discussion regarding its name type or origin, as the SN bretheren would have it; however, as it is a fairly crude plastic model with what can only be termed "blurred' lines I still vote for Savannah. So there. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Definitely SAMOS. Not close to SAVANNAH. Not even a 'bad' model builder would put a black funnel to on a Nuclear Ship! :-(

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Don A.Macleod (Jul 11, 2004)

I thought it might be a "Strick line" job! LOL!


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

Perhaps its just a ship based on any of the cargo ships that were in and out of HK not a specific ship 
only a thought lads ????? 
Merry Xmas and Happy New year to all hands from down under !!!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

woodend said:


> Hi from memory having piloted SAVANNAH a couple of times when she loaded iron ore in Port Elizabeth she did have a dummy funnel, much like Fred Olsens shaped funnel. Yellow i think with a badge on it


The stylish wheelhouse with swept back housing. The colours? Not on the 'funnel', but did have the 'atomic' ellipse on the side of the superstructure. 

A real beauty!


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Can you spot the ship that is similar to the one in question ?


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

You need to trace the production process backwards.
They are produced in plastic impact moulding machines by the thousand.
The moulds are produced from master patterns, of the parts.
The patterns are produced somewhere by a craftsman.
Where does the pattern-maker live?
When did he make the pattern?
What could he see out of his workshop window?

I'm with backsplice on this - It's a general view of what the pattern-maker saw around him in Hong Kong harbour in the 1950s. 
And, Cueball's picture adds to this idea.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

I've spotted it, it's the wee green one.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Mad Landsman said:


> You need to trace the production process backwards.
> They are produced in plastic impact moulding machines by the thousand.
> The moulds are produced from master patterns, of the parts.
> The patterns are produced somewhere by a craftsman.
> ...


They are bath toys. Probably by the Chinese.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Chinese latest toys. What's the name of that big thingy ?


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

cueball44 said:


> Chinese latest toys. What's the name of that big thingy ?


Chinese latex toys? Time to move this to Stormy Weather (Jester)


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

cueball44 said:


> They are bath toys. Probably by the Chinese.


Exactly! Generic ships and boats based on the view out of the window in the office of the person making drawings for a pattern maker to work from. 
It's not an actual model of a real ship, or is it? who knows?


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

Thank you all for an entertaining exchange, somewhat tongue in cheek at times !
I'll go for Samos/Tenos any time. 
I think we agree that Savannah does not compete.
Cueball 44 : Which one is the one at the top?
Regards to all,
G.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Mad Landsman said:


> It's not an actual model of a real ship, or is it? who knows?


I think if we worry away at this, and one or two of us lose our tempers, we WILL work it out. [=P]


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

Cueball 44,
The "big thingy" seems to me to be the Russian "Kuznetsov" carrier that recently sailed down the Channel in a cloud of smoke. Apparently ambling about off the coast of Syria nowadays with nothing to do, all planes having been landed and the crew busy unblocking the toilets.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

audierne said:


> Cueball 44,
> The "big thingy" seems to me to be the Russian "Kuznetsov" carrier that recently sailed down the Channel in a cloud of smoke. Apparently ambling about off the coast of Syria nowadays with nothing to do, all planes having been landed and the crew busy unblocking the toilets.


 Seems to be, but it isn't. (Pint)


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

cueball44 said:


> Chinese latest toys. What's the name of that big thingy ?


We had a visit from three of China's latest naval toys; two frigates and one replenishment ship. The ships looked like they had just come out from the finishing berth - not a blemish anywhere. And the crew? - all turned out in brand new white uniforms, mainly and looking like they were all hand picked, being all the same height and robotic in their drill movements. Very professional looking. Our crowd turns out in navy, army and airforce uniforms, male and female, fat and lean, short and tall. And that is only the Guard of Honour - the one put on for the opening of our provincial legislature. Very casual looking.


----------



## Jon Vincent (Dec 31, 2006)

Triang and other British toy makers were making plastic toys in Hong Kong in the 1950s and 1960s, this has a vague look of Furness 's later Newfoundland and Nova Scotia vessels, toy makers took great licence with authenticity in order to make things production friendly. Its definitely a bath tube toy, I had plenty but not this one.


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

And this one floats!
will try it in the bath.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

I didnt mention that when I was given my model it was one of two...the other reputed to be a passenger liner called Regent.....neither had anything to do with the company handing them out just 'giveaways'

Thinking back,nearer 30 years ago than 20'
,

Geoff


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

cueball44 said:


> Chinese latest toys. What's the name of that big thingy ?


Boaty Macboatface(EEK)


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

AD Frost: 
Thank you for the picture of Samos.How long is/was that ship? The model is 14.2 cm long;Even I should be able to work out the scale !


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

audierne said:


> AD Frost:
> Thank you for the picture of Samos.How long is/was that ship? The model is 14.2 cm long;Even I should be able to work out the scale !


Since your model is not detail enough to call it accurate you may find that not every thing will be to scale.L.o.a 138.7 Bream 18


----------



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

How right you were !!! (I assume the measurements are metric)
According to my reckoning, which is just about as reliable as my computer skills, the scale of the length is 1/975th (say 1/1000) and the width 1/818th which is odd, to say the least. 
That office window must have been misted up by a typhoon !


----------

